# Estudo dos Oceanos ajuda Climatologia



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 02:20)

*Estudo dos oceanos ajuda climatologia*



> *Vulcões também entram na pesquisa*
> 
> Uma equipa de cientistas britânicos afirma poder fazer projecções climáticas a uma distância de dez anos, com base nas correntes oceânicas e na actividade humana, bem como em outros factores de mais curto prazo, como seja o fenómeno El Niño.
> 
> ...


Fonte: DN


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 19:20)

Falar de 10 ou de 100 anos os dados utilizados para estas previsões são idênticos, embora em larga medida, os dados referidos a um século não serão muito mais do que ampliar no tempo previsões a 10 anos ou 20 anos.
Utilizados de outra forma, mas estes dados de atmosfera e oceanos já eram tidos de certa forma em conta, não sei é se da melhor forma.
Mas atendendo às variáveis que se pressupõem estudar, como os vulcões ou até o El-niño, o ponto de partida da previsão ou tem por base alguma ocorrência em concreto ou então se pressupõe dar uma mais alargada margem de erro nas possibilidades da evolução do clima com base nos efeitos resultantes dos vulcões na atmosfera, por exemplo.
Pessoalmente nao dou grande credibilidade a previsões climatologicas a 100 anos, margem demasiado longa que não toma em consideração, ou não pode levar mesmo em consideração osilações no clima com prazos de decadas, por exemplo. Mas tudo depende da margem de dados estudados e em que se baseiam as previsões, acho mais sensato e mais realistas, previsões de evolução do clima a 5 ou 10 anos, por razões obvias de proximidade no tempo.


----------

